# Colombo...or something like that



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

Where did he go? he was suspecting brother and wife of having an affair...did I dream this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

He was a troll. The tread was deleted.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

I was looking for the thread too.
What happened to it?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

I believe that turned out to be a troll thread...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Healer (Jun 5, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> He was a troll. The tread was deleted.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Seriously?? Excuse my ignorance, does that mean it was all bunk?


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

how can the moderators tell when it is a troll?


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

convert said:


> how can the moderators tell when it is a troll?


If we told you, we'd have to kill you


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Some people obviously have too much time on their hands.....


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

karole said:


> Some people obviously have too much time on their hands.....


Seems like when a family member is involved in the story it's more often than not, a troll creation. I remember there was another troll story where the BS's father was involved several months ago.

Sick, sad, and pathetic people.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

... yet I/we keep falling.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Kinda figured. Some people have no life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

You can smell them, but you can't say anything, and have to at least make an attempt to help just in case the person is real and not an idiot.. eventually you catch on by the level of stupidity and inability to keep the story straight. The better ones are probably cheaters and experts in slinging bull crap.. those are harder to detect.

These are people that laugh at cancer patients because they have no hair, and kick puppies...


----------



## Silvr Surfer (Sep 25, 2013)

This was the wife who had let the bball team run a train on her back in high school? Yeah. Go figure.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

I think one of you guys is a troll


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

russell28 said:


> You can smell them, but you can't say anything, and have to at least make an attempt to help just in case the person is real and not an idiot.. eventually you catch on by the level of stupidity and inability to keep the story straight. The better ones are probably cheaters and experts in slinging bull crap.. those are harder to detect.
> 
> These are people that laugh at cancer patients because they have no hair, and kick puppies...


You can report the post to the administrators with a request to look into the OP. It's not perfect, but it alerts them to the thread, at least. It would be nice if they would automatically look into the "super-active" threads that explode with activity, though. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

just got it 55 said:


> I think one of you guys is a troll


Oooh oooh pick me pick me!!!


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

ScubaSteve61 said:


> Oooh oooh pick me pick me!!!


Yup You're the one:banhim:


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Actually they ended up forming a family act involving the brother, wife, OP, etc an they called it the Aristocrats.


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

just got it 55 said:


> Yup You're the one:banhim:


Woo hoo! I'm a troll!

I wish I could be one. If I was that imaginative, I'd be writing for a living.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

ScubaSteve61 said:


> Woo hoo! I'm a troll!
> 
> I wish I could be one. If I was that imaginative, I'd be writing for a living.


I do write for a living but I am not imaginative enough to be a TAM troll! 

Oh... damn. You reminded me, I have a load of articles to write for a client this weekend! :rofl:


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> I do write for a living but I am not imaginative enough to be a TAM troll!
> 
> Oh... damn. You reminded me, I have a load of articles to write for a client this weekend! :rofl:


Better get those knuckles cracked and those fingers limbered up then!


----------



## JadedHusband (Aug 17, 2013)

what a random thing to do. 

I don't see the point but the older I get the less I understand.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

convert said:


> how can the moderators tell when it is a troll?


When it becomes evident that no human could possible be stupid enough to put up with the crap they claim is being served up to them.


----------



## carmen ohio (Sep 24, 2012)

karole said:


> Some people obviously have too much time on their hands.....


Yah, like all of us who spend hours each day reading and responding to TAM/CWI posts.


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

ThePheonix said:


> When it becomes evident that no human could possible be stupid enough to put up with the crap they claim is being served up to them.


Not true I do every day

I am that stoopid


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

GIS for "TAM troll": 










Explains a lot.


----------



## Fleur de Cactus (Apr 6, 2013)

So Columbo was a troll? what a shame!!


----------



## user_zero (Aug 30, 2013)

strangely , I feel good that columbo was a troll


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

Yep,

Troll thread for start to finish. 

OK... let's be honest... we all wanted to hear what was on that last VAR?

Don't pine long... another will be along in no time.


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

user_zero said:


> strangely , I feel good that columbo was a troll




:iagree::iagree::iagree:


I know how it will feel when family members are involved.


But this POS Columbo dont know about it. B****d made me go back to tooo many things i never wanted to remember.

It will be better for these POS troll to remember that every thread we replays almost take us back to the the dark place.


----------

